# iTunes "Disc Burner or Software Not Found" with Toshiba Satellite A305, vista



## Ancient_red (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post. I hope I am doing this right.  Okay, I've been googling for days now, and still no solve for this problem I'm having with iTunes on my Toshiba Satellite. I've burned cd's before with it, but now it says that it does not detect my burner. It still reads cds from that drive, but won't burn to them anymore.

Here's iTunes diagnostics:
Microsoft Windows Vista x64 Home Edition Service Pack 1 (Build 6001)
TOSHIBA Satellite A305
iTunes 8.0.1.11
QuickTime 7.5.5
FairPlay 1.0.15
CD Driver 2.0.7.5
CD Driver DLL 2.1.1.1
Apple Mobile Device 2.1.1.13
Bonjour 1.0.5.11 (118.5)

iTunes Serial Number 45B12E1BB108B5DF

Current user is an administrator.
The current local date and time is 2008-10-09 11:21:29.
iTunes is not running in safe mode.

Video Display Information

Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Intel Corporation, Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family


**** External Plug-ins Information ****

No external plug-ins installed.

**** CD/DVD Drive Tests ****

No drivers in LowerFilters.
UpperFilters: GEARAspiWDM (2.0.7.5), 

Failed while scanning for CD / DVD drives, error 2380.
Error while opening iTunes CD driver. This could be caused by a corrupted iTunes file or a conflict with other older CD burning applications, either currently installed or previously installed and uninstalled incorrectly.


I have RE-installed iTunes twice, have never even heard of Daemon, haven't had any help from any of the other threads on the subject. please help!

Thanks in advance for all help,
Ancient_red


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

Welcome to TSG.
Thanks for the informative information, and the correct English! 
Looked here? http://forums.ilounge.com/archive/index.php/t-30750.html


----------

